# Finally heading to Abu Dhabi



## GW75 (Feb 26, 2011)

15 months after I applied for the job and 4 months after the interview I'm finally heading to Abu Dhabi on Sunday.

Looking forward to the adventure and hopefully meeting some of you for a few drinks. I'll be at the Cristal Hotel. Any decent places for a beer near there?

Gareth


----------



## norelhouda (May 26, 2011)

GW75 said:


> 15 months after I applied for the job and 4 months after the interview I'm finally heading to Abu Dhabi on Sunday.
> 
> Looking forward to the adventure and hopefully meeting some of you for a few drinks. I'll be at the Cristal Hotel. Any decent places for a beer near there?
> 
> Gareth


Good luck


----------



## cats26 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good luck, I'll hopefully be out there soon!


----------



## ayoung28 (Mar 27, 2012)

What a relief to hear of someone else waiting a 'lifetime' for confirmation of employment. We are in a similar boat and I can't wait till there is a resolve. I feel better as it's been 12 months for us


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

It seems like a normal thing here. I was first interviewed in June 2011 and finally joined in Jan 2012. Everyone else I talk to also went through the same thing


----------



## ayoung28 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you for the reassurance!


----------

